# Etui/protection pour iPad 1G



## f.o.x (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je recherche un étui/protection pour mon iPad 1G. Je suis forcé de constater que la plupart des sites marchands ne vendent plus que des étuis pour iPad 2... Si vous avez des liens, je suis preneur


----------



## arbaot (5 Février 2012)

dealextrem mais faut pas être pressé pour la livraison


----------

